# Coopers Australian Pale Ale



## opposition (13/5/08)

Just looking for some feedback on this recipe

Can Of Coopers Aus Pale Ale
1kg BE2
500g Light dry Malt

Should i make any alterations to this????

How would this come out, please provide opinions and modifications....

Cheers,

Dean.


----------



## solidghost (13/5/08)

I once made a brew with the kit with just the BE2 and about 10gs of cascade hops.
My friends were all liking it very much.


----------



## Cocko (13/5/08)

I have much pretty that exact mix brewing at the moment, should be bottling on the weekend  

I also 'tea bagged' cascade hops and dry hopped 12g of chinook - I know its not advice on your recipe but hops is another thing you should think about.

Cheers
Cocko.

Edit: Oh yeah I also use a US05 yeast!


----------



## boingk (14/5/08)

Hey there - did that one at the start of the year as a stock filler. Worked a treat, mates reckoned it wasn't bad at all. If you're really keen, search the forums for reculturing yeast from Coopers bottles.

Cheers - boingk


----------



## DKS (14/5/08)

opposition said:


> Just looking for some feedback on this recipe
> 
> Can Of Coopers Aus Pale Ale
> 1kg BE2
> ...




If this is your 1st APA I suggest drop the 500gm dry malt, the kit will turn out fine with the no"2 and youll have a benchmark.With or without the extra malt it will be OK . Did this one earlier this year but only had 250 dry malt and used supplied 514 . Was pretty good after a month in bottle best at 6 weeks, didnt last long, nice enough to do again. Have another in cupboard ready to do this week end but I will use S-04 and drop the dry malt to see the dif. If its any better it will be a regular brew. From most reports this would probably be the most favoured Coopers kit. :icon_cheers: 

Daz


----------



## yono (14/5/08)

DKS said:


> If this is your 1st APA I suggest drop the 500gm dry malt, the kit will turn out fine with the no"2 and youll have a benchmark.With or without the extra malt it will be OK . Did this one earlier this year but only had 250 dry malt and used supplied 514 . Was pretty good after a month in bottle best at 6 weeks, didnt last long, nice enough to do again. Have another in cupboard ready to do this week end but I will use S-04 and drop the dry malt to see the dif. If its any better it will be a regular brew. From most reports this would probably be the most favoured Coopers kit. :icon_cheers:
> 
> Daz



I have made the pale ale and I really like it.
just did it to how it says on the can.
I think it tastes a little bit like honey in it.
Very nice.
Just did a coopers draught last night looking forward to tasting this when done and bottled.
I have also made a apple cider thats nice on a sunny day. fresh and lite.
yono.


----------



## ian_fc (14/5/08)

I'm just about to start my first APA and like the idea of following the instructions on the first attempt. This will give a baseline to compare against when experimenting with extra additives on the second, third, fourth...... times you brew it.


----------



## l7edwards (14/5/08)

If you want something similar to the commercial brew in question go for

kit
1kg ldme
12g Pride of ringwood
cultured coopers yeast

did it earlier this year as is decent at 3 months


----------



## ibast (14/5/08)

Similar to above.

1.25kg of BE2
an English finishing hops.


----------



## andrewg1978 (14/5/08)

I would suggest for your 1st to just follow pack as a starting point then try extra malt, hops etc.

Also I would visit your local home brew shop and look at some better quality yeast.


----------



## boingk (14/5/08)

As long as the pack doesn't say something like "Add 1kg sugar and fermenter at 18-28'C" you'll be fine following the instructions. Ferment it at 16-20'C with a bare minimum of a Brew Enhancer 2 [I find 600g LDME and 400g Dextrose works well for most kits] and you'll see something good. Higher will cause unpleasant tastes and poor head retention. Lower may cause the ale yeast to stop fermenting untill you bring temps back up. The hell with quality yeast from the HB store, get a stubbie of Coopers and harvest the yeast from the bottom - it'll cost you about the same, and give more authentic flavour profiles. Of course, if you don't want to culture the yeast thats up to you 

Cheers - boingk


----------



## BobtheBrewer (14/5/08)

I have made several imho good drops of Pale Ale lately. Used 250g of DLME, 500g od Dextrose, 150g of Corn Syrup (or whatever it is called in other states) boiled for 15 mins with 10g of Cluster hops. Add the can after the boil. Slightly fruity taste, reminds me of Cascade Pale Ale draught.


----------



## stevenk (14/5/08)

hey when you guys say boiled for 15 mins ?? 60 mins ETC 
can anoybody tell me the procedure on when to add the malt ETC ... 

what DEG should you put your ingredients in ETC

cheeers steve


----------



## opposition (14/5/08)

This isn't my first APA....

Did kit version last time, this time want to add the LDM and will steep a 15gm Cascade hop bag for 10min in boiling water and add before yeast.

Thoughts??

Cheers, Dean.


----------



## boingk (14/5/08)

stevenk said:


> hey when you guys say boiled for 15 mins ?? 60 mins ETC
> can anoybody tell me the procedure on when to add the malt ETC ...
> 
> what DEG should you put your ingredients in ETC
> ...



Ok, bit off topic but heres the gist of it...I'll give a simple extract brew as an example first:

3kg LDME
20g Pride of Ringwood @ 60 min
20g Fuggles @ 20 min
20g Goldings @ Flameout/0 min

So what we have there is a very simple ale recipe - the 3kg light dried malt extract is mixed with water [8-10L] and heated to boiling. Reduce to a gentle rolling boil so the whole thing doesn't froth over - you must keep an eye on it for this reason while heating. Start a timer and add your PoR hops. As this is now the start of a 60 minute hopping schedule they will be boiled for 60 minutes right? Hence 20g PoR @ 60min. This 60 minute addition gives bitterness. 

40 minutes after throwing the bittering hops in, we add flavouring hops - Fuggles in this case. 20 minutes after that we throw in some Goldings and then turn off the flame. This final addition gives aroma, and more aroma can be added by putting extra hops in around 5 minutes before flameout as well as this final addition. 

The wort is then chilled, or let to cool [with the LID ON]. Throw the cooled stuff into your fermenter and top to the desired mark [22~23L] with water. 

Given that while you were preparing the fermenter for the wort you were rehydrating your yeast, or have a culture all ready to go, throw it in once you've topped the fermenter up.

Thats it!

BTW, if you werent after something that complex, and just what I do regularly....then here goes:

Before you start, put your [dry] yeast in a glass and fill with tepid water. Some say to sterilise the water but I have never found this necessary myself. Mix in a teaspoon of malt/sugar/honey/whatever. Leave the lot while you prepare your wort. If it isn't bubbling/foaming/looking like its doing SOMETHING when you are ready to pitch, wait a while [say half hour?] then ditch and get a new yeast. I usually saved unused kit yeasts for this very purpose.

1. Put kit tin in sink of hot water.
2. Set hops on the boil in 500ml water.
3. Go sterilise my fermenter/tap fitting/airlock/lid.
4. Open kit tin and add to fermenter...rinsing residue in with hot water.
5. Throw hops in once boil is over at 15 min for flavour & 2 min for aroma.
6. Throw malt/dextrose/whatever in fermenter and top with water.
7. Pitch yeast in, seal lid and top with airlock.

Done.

Cheers - boingk


----------



## Kleiny (14/5/08)

good mix should make a nice beer 
was one of my best when i was kit brewing


----------



## stevenk (14/5/08)

thanks mate after you guys talking about the CPA i just went and ducked down to the local coles and picked some stuff up and put one down in my second fermenter..

very simple as im just starting and didnt have the hops as i was at coles

any way just put
1 can CPA
1kg Brew enhancer 2
300grms light dry malt.

tryed rehydrating the yeast but gave up after 1 hour of that and a few little bubles but was'nt fussed on it, so pitched another yeast streight ontop of the wort from another coopers bonde kit.

OG was 1.040

cheers steve.


----------



## rh1an5 (14/5/08)

i just threw a coopers pale ale in last night, let it cool and just pitched the yeast, i used 1kg dex, just so i could get a benchmark flavour. i have been madly trying dif kits, but in honesty somthign liek this made 3-4 items with dif ingratiates is prob a better idea for learning adn tasting of various stuff


----------



## jojai (15/5/08)

I put a CPA kit with 1kg Brew Enhancer 2, kept it simple as a benchmark also. Primary fermentation sat at around 19 degree C, OG 1038 and FG 1008. Turned out a fair bit more watery than I hoped considering how cloudy real CPA is... I used PET bottles and 2 carbonation drops per bottle, they've been sitting in the bottle for a week, tasted one out of curiosity. It tasted sour, the carbonation excessive creating a fluffy head that quickly popped away. I had to tip it after two mouth fulls.

I hope it conditions to something drinkable. I'm having big doubts about how good KK can be. I've had drinkable stuff brewed by others, but never anything spectacular. Fingers crossed eh


----------



## daemon (15/5/08)

I've used the CPA kit with 500g of BE1, 500g of DME, recultured yeast and a Goldings hop teabag for some pretty good results. After about 8 weeks in bottles it was close enough to the real thing that I quite enjoyed it. I've just about run out and will certainly be looking at putting another batch on in the near future!


----------



## MCT (15/5/08)

My favorite kit is done with the Coopers Pale can, 500g LME, 500g dex & 250g Maltodex with:
20g Amarillo for 20 mins, 
15g Amarillo for 10 mins then
15g at flameout.

Done with a recultured Coopers yeast, it makes a beautiful kit beer!


----------



## butters73 (15/5/08)

I've done one CPA with 1kg BE2 and supplied yeast and it wasn't bad but then I did a CPA with 1kg BE2 and recultured yeast from three CPA stubbies and I couldn't believe the difference and how closer it came to the original. cheers Kingo


----------



## primusbrew (15/5/08)

I have used that exact recipe before. It came out very well. I made it up to 23 litres in a 25 litre fermenter. This caused the krausen to bubble through the airlock. So if you are using the same specifications be careful with that as you may end up with a mess.

If you are hoping to create someting similar to the commercial CPA, I would recomend that you reculture the yeast out of longneck of CPA. There is a great PDF download on this site that will show you how to do it. Also I think that they use pride of ringwood hops in the CPA but if you are going to add some hops, don't go crazy with it as it is a low hopped beer.


----------



## BoilerBoy (15/5/08)

If your looking to replicate CPA use POR and definitely reculture the yeast from CPA bottles, the apple/pear esters are what gives this beer its distinctive flavour. 

Cheers
BB


----------



## Cocko (15/5/08)

primusbrew said:


> There is a great PDF download on this site that will show you how to do it.



Link anyone?? I have searched but no soup for me!
:icon_cheers:


----------



## citizensnips (15/5/08)

cocko send me your email and ill forward it to you. 
Cheers


----------



## primusbrew (17/5/08)

Here is the page. The information is on the pdf file.

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...;showarticle=40

Good luck.


----------



## Adric Hunter (17/5/08)

heres my favorite kit recipe.
1 can CAPA
1kg Brew Enhancer 2
12gr Cascade @40min
12gr Cascade @15min

I suppose some more hops at flame out, or dry hopped would be good as well.


----------



## rh1an5 (18/5/08)

mine in fermeting liek crazy, at 22-24 deg, has a fair smell coming from it as well


----------



## stevenk (18/5/08)

yeah i noticed that too mine has been sitting in fermentor for almost a week and has a smell like the egg fart smell some people have talked about with lagers...

it does not taste off so ill continue to ferment and keg. 

PS i have got a fair few saaz pellets lieing around and would like to no if i could wack them streight into the fermentor at 5 days into fermentation ?? will this be ok or do i have to boil( stteeeep ) and will the saaz go alright with this kit ??



cheers.
steve.


----------



## Hefty (19/5/08)

Myself and two friends are about to put down a CAPA each. We'll buy a 6 pack, each enjoy two stubbies and then harvest the yeast. I'm going to use 500g LDME and 500g Dextrose (I would have done 600g LDME but I was at coles, the boxes are 500g and I'm too stingy to buy 2!) and 12g POR for 5 mins but without leaving the tea bag in the fermenter because my last few with it left in have been slightly too hopped for their style.


stevenk said:


> PS i have got a fair few saaz pellets lieing around and would like to no if i could wack them streight into the fermentor at 5 days into fermentation ?? will this be ok or do i have to boil( stteeeep ) and will the saaz go alright with this kit ??


You can do it. Hops were originally used as a preservative. From what I understand they just don't introduce infections (I'm sure someone wiser could explain the science of it) so you can throw them into the fermenter in a hop sock or hop ball so they don't disintergrate throughout the wort, without steeping (that's what dry hopping is).
Saaz would definitely give a different flavour to your standard Coopers Pale Ale but that doesn't mean it would necessarily be bad.
Experiment and be damned I say!! :super: 

Jono.


----------



## stevenk (24/5/08)

i dry hopped when i racked the CPA with saaz as somthing different..... any body tryd this ??? it was abit of an experiment but hope it comes out ok.

cheers.


----------



## paul (24/5/08)

Go and buy a slab of Coopers Mild Ale its hopped with POR and Saaz hops.


----------



## boingk (24/5/08)

Things can only be ok as long as its ok for you...who else would you be brewing for? 

Sazz would be interesting, then again, the 'Tarnished Pilsner' in my sig has 24g of Sazz [12 @ 20min, 12 dry in secondary] and its a Golden Harvest tin with 1.5kg Amber liquid malt and 150g Chocolate specialty grain...be something different at any rate hey?

As per above, try it and see how you go!

Cheers - boingk


----------



## vb4me (24/5/08)

I have been doin a few pale ales lately. Its the only home brew my missus will drink because it tastes so similar to the commercial product. My first one I did as directed on the can. The next one couldnt get BE2 so Bought 500g DME and added 1kg of sugar (sin I know) The next few with BE2 again. Would have to say adding the extra malt is definitely the way to go. Will be trying cultured yeast for sure then maybe some different hops. Nothin like a little experimentation to keep your taste buds on their toes  .


----------



## paul_h (24/5/08)

Just did a coopers pale ale yesterday, used the kit, used a bit of POR hops and 1.5kg DME. Made a starter from a couple of CPA stubbies as listed here in the forums. Fermenter took off with the starter in an hour and today it's bubbling away every 20 seconds. It's the first light beer I've brewed, mainly done porters, stouts and dark ales so far. First brew I've splashed out on and used no dextrose either (though for the style I guess I should have), however I want to get away from cheap adjuncts and even kit cans soon so this was my first step.


----------



## Cocko (25/5/08)

I did a coopers APA, bottled last Saturday;

Can of goo
BE2
250g LDME
Tea bagged a Cascade
Dry hopped about 10g of Chinook Pallets
US05

Only new to the game but f*ck me, tasted the sample from the last reading and it was very LCPA!!

I will give it 6 weeks but I reckon this will be my regular recipe... next addition harvested coopers PA yeast.
:chug: 

Cocko.


----------

